# Glückstadt to Altendorf Wischhafen Ferry



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Evening

Has anyone used this and any idea of the cost.

Cheers


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

they calculate their prices by length of vehicle. Other than on many other ferry connections the driver is NOT included in the vehicle price. Each person over 14 years pays EUR 1.50, children from 4 to 14 pay EUR .80. And here are the current rates for MHs:

Up to 4.5 metres length: EUR 7.50
Up to 5.0 metres: EUR 9.00
Up to 6.0 metres: EUR 10.50 
Up to 7.0 metres: EUR 12.00
Up to 8.0 metres: EUR 14.00
More than 8.0 metres: +1.00 EUR per additional metre.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Gerhard

Heading up to Lubeck and didnt fancy going through Hamburg


----------

